# 2013 Nissan 370Z Revealed With New Look, Sort of: 2012 Chicago Auto Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan unveiled the refreshed 2013 370Z today at the Chicago Auto Show, though little is different over the 2012 model year.

The same 3.7L DOHC V6 making 337 hp sits under the hood, or 350 hp out of the NISMO tuned version. A new euro-tuned suspension is the only performance-minded change to the updated Z car the rest is cosmetic. The company actually revealed it yesterday, but this is the first time we've had a chance to get up close and personal.

Brand enthusiasts will appreciate the LED accents on the car's lights and the brake calipers which match the paint job. The car also gets new 19-inch aluminum-alloy wheels on the Sport package models and 18-inch alloy wheels for the coupe. Those thinking of buying the car when it becomes available can look forward to two new exterior colors as well: magma red and midnight blue.

More: *2013 Nissan 370Z Revealed With New Look, Sort of: 2012 Chicago Auto Show* on Autoguide.com


----------

